# raZorTT's equiptment



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Receiver
--------
Yamaha RX-Z7
PS3
HTPC - Media Centre

Speakers (7.1)
---------
VAF DC-X mains
VAF DC-X-CC center
VAF SW19 sub (2 piece sub)
VAF DC-3 Surrounds

Video
-----
CrystalMorphic 5E anamorphic lens
OZTS 130" Majestic scope screen (acoustic vision 4k AT fabric)
JVC X3


----------

